# 501 Back to Back timer bug?



## pstew21 (Jul 27, 2002)

I thought this one was fixed, but apparently its back...

Last night I set up the PVR with a weekly timer to record a show at 9pm and then on the same channel at 10pm.

The 9pm went fine, at 9:55pm the reminder came on but at 10pm the pvr shut off.

I did a power reset and it came back up and started recording.

I've had dozens of back to back timers before, but now this happens and I'm worried that there is something wrong.

Anyone else seen this problem recently?


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

Yes, some of us (including me) have seen this problem. For me, it's intermittent - just as you describe it. It works OK most of the time, but occasionally, it fails. When it fails, it is usually on BTB timers on the same channel.

There have been two or three threads on this same topic in the past month or so . Try searching for them.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

Yea, mine still does it to at P154. Most of the time it works, some of the time it doesn't fire the second timer.


----------

